# Scarlet update pic



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

her mommy put a new pic of her on myspace so i stole it. 








ok she added two new ones


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that's a cutey, she is from your recent liter right?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Yeah. i posted a video of her learning to sit a while back thats this same pup just at 8 weeks.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Matt that's awesome  She's so cute I wish you would have sent her to me I'd give you new pics every day


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol they agreed to give me photo updates every 2 months.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

What reason on earth is there to not luv pibbles?
Adorable sweetheart indeed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I would have sent new ones every day


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i will keep you in mind  i like updates


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I look at the first pic of Scarlet and her "come hug the snot out of me" eyes and.... well, let's just say snot would be everywhere when I was through


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I look at the first pic of Scarlet and her "come hug the snot out of me" eyes and.... well, let's just say snot would be everywhere when I was through


I know you would. she is getting so big. Its only been a little over a month since she left.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's definitely turning out to be one beautiful girl!I was wondering about her!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes a cute little thing!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks everyone for the nice comments im hoping for a photo shoot update this coming up week so when i get it i will share more pics.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh man she's a cutie .... I can't wait for the updates now !! lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

She really is attractive and getting a nice shape to her as well!! A peacock? OK


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> She really is attractive and getting a nice shape to her as well!! A peacock? OK


Yeah its her best friend they tell me. My guess is not for long.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


>


It's puppy in a bag!:rofl:
Great pics, Matt! She is a doll!:woof::woof:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

more to come in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

great looking dog!


----------

